# "Intel Turbo Memory" support?

## beijingjj

Does anyone have a laptop such as the Thinkpad T61 with Intel Turbo Memory?  I am wondering how this works -- does it or can it be made to appear as a hard drive?  Can it otherwise be used to speed boot time and performance of linux?  These are important questions as I consider which laptop to buy.

Thanks for any and all info!

----------

## Voltago

 *beijingjj wrote:*   

> Can it otherwise be used to speed boot time and performance of linux

 

It doesn't do that for Vista in any noticeable way (according to the german c't magazine at least), so I guess no.

----------

## alkan

I have one T61 with turbo memory, I've played with it to get it recognized as a ramdisk/hardisk/flash or any kind of usefull memory space to no avail. I am waiting intel to release the linux drivers for it.  Not that i heard such a thing.

----------

## nukem996

The idea behind it is that when you suspend to disk instead of saving your RAM and swap in your swap partition you save it on this device. The problem that I have is that I am getting 2gigs of RAM and the biggest Turbo memory is 1gb. That means your computer will have to compress your RAM and swap to fit on the Turbo and still may require disk usage. I decided it wasn't worth it.

----------

## molot

As far as I remember, the other idea was to use it as a "buffer" whenever swap is to slow and you don't have enough ram.   I'd really want to be able to use this device as a swap or hdd space to let the main hdd stay on spin-off whenever I'm low on battery and all I'm doing is, for example, projecting images on the wall...

No ideas yet?

----------

## lol24h

This is propably Memory Technology Device (MTD). You may try it out, there are some drivers in kernel. Google, to find out about this technology. If any success, write us some.

```

   <M> Memory Technology Device (MTD) support  --->

```

----------

## deathcon1

Any success?  I'm looking to order a T61, and wondering if it's worth my $30 and the PCI-E slot.

----------

## termite

 *Quote:*   

> I'm looking to order a T61, and wondering if it's worth my $30 and the PCI-E slot.

 

No it isn't.

----------

## deathcon1

In that case, and sorry if I bring this off topic a little bit, but is it worth it for the CDMA wireless adapter in there?  Can you do anything....fun...with it?   :Wink: 

----------

## termite

Not sure.  I went for more ram, a faster HD and a high-res screen...

----------

## tzcomwiz

Sorry to revive an old topic, but did anyone succeed in getting ITM to work as another partition? It wouldn't be bad to use it as swap.

----------

